
Georgia Business Launch 2007--$100k cash prize for winning startup business - mattculbreth
http://www.tagonline.org/Events_GRA-TAG-Business-Launch.php
======
mattculbreth
The deadline for the first entry has passed, but it's still a cool program
that the local technical networking group and a state-funded technology group
are doing.

